# Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?



## phreak

Moinsen, gestern war ich mit einem Kollegen an der Elbe auf Aal. Daraus ergab sich eine interessante Diskussion bezüglich der Schnurwahl beim Brandungsangeln/ Grundangeln. Dazu würde ich gerne mal eure Meinungen einholen. 

Die Vorteile bei der Mono liegen u.a. an der Abriebsfestigkeit gerade bei Muschelbänken. Den Vorteil bei geflochtener sehe ich u.a. darin, dass gerade die Bisserkennung auf Aal besser wahrgenommen werden kann. 

*Also, legt los und, am besten mit einer kleinen Begründung.
*
Edit: Das Thema wurde versehentlich gelöscht, da ich bei der Auswertung die öffentlichen Namen aktiviert habe.

daher Starte ich das noch mal neu! Sorry.


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hehe |supergri
Dann also nochmal |supergri

Habe derzeit eine Rute mit geflochtener und eine mit Mono, steige aber wieder auf Mono bei allen Ruten um, weil mir geflochtene einfach zu empfindlich ist. Bisserkennung geht mit Mono auch und die Wellen stören weniger als bei geflochtener. Da ruckt ja mit jeder Welle die Rute wie bei einem Biss #q |supergri


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Hehe |supergri
> Dann also nochmal |supergri
> 
> Habe derzeit eine Rute mit geflochtener und eine mit Mono, steige aber wieder auf Mono bei allen Ruten um, weil mir geflochtene einfach zu empfindlich ist. Bisserkennung geht mit Mono auch und die Wellen stören weniger als bei geflochtener. Da ruckt ja mit jeder Welle die Rute wie bei einem Biss #q |supergri


Moinsen, danke für deine Rückmeldung. Interessante Info. Hast du da eine bestimmten Marke die du favorisierst?

Gruß P


----------



## wobbler68

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo

Die 8 km Weserstrecke haben schöne Steinpackungen hier.
Als LIDL das erste mal Angelzeug(vor 6 Jahren oder mehr) hatte habe ich mir dort 36 ziger geflochtene geholt.

Seitdem habe ich jeden Hänger wieder lösen können. Außer ein paar  mono Vorfächern habe ich kein Blei mehr verloren.:q
Und ausgefranst ist da auch noch nichts.
Da ich hier nicht weit auswerfe (20m max. )ist der Strömungsdruck auch nicht so stark .Deshalb kann ich so ein Seil hier fischen.


----------



## Martin70

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ist die Weser an der Nord, oder an der Ostsee? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Wollte ich auch gerade Fragen... 

Gruß P


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



phreak schrieb:


> Hast du da eine bestimmten Marke die du favorisierst?



Eine bestimmte Lieblingsmarke habe ich nicht, aber sehr positiv ist mir die MAGICX MONO Salzwasser Spezial im Kopf geblieben. Die Schnur ist fluogelb/transparent eingefärbt, was in Verbindung mit den Laternen auf der Seebrücke -von der ich des Öfteren angel- dazu führt, dass die Sehne noch mehrere Meter weit als Leuchtfaden sichtbar ist, wenn andere Schnüre schon nach einem Meter im "Dunkeln verschwinden". :vik:


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Eine bestimmte Lieblingsmarke habe ich nicht, aber sehr positiv ist mir die MAGICX MONO Salzwasser Spezial im Kopf geblieben. Die Schnur ist fluogelb/transparent eingefärbt, was in Verbindung mit den Laternen auf der Seebrücke -von der ich des Öfteren angel- dazu führt, dass die Sehne noch mehrere Meter weit als Leuchtfaden sichtbar ist, wenn andere Schnüre schon nach einem Meter im "Dunkeln verschwinden". :vik:


Jo, schon mal gelesen, hatte ich auch überlegt. Preislich Top. Leider gibt es diese nur in 350m. Für meine Brandungsrolle nicht das richtige.:-!


Gruß P


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



phreak schrieb:


> Jo, schon mal gelesen, hatte ich auch überlegt. Preislich Top. Leider gibt es diese nur in 350m. Für meine Brandungsrolle nicht das richtige.:-!
> 
> 
> Gruß P



Wieviel brauchst du denn?


----------



## Purist

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



phreak schrieb:


> Den Vorteil bei geflochtener sehe ich u.a. darin, dass gerade die Bisserkennung auf Aal besser wahrgenommen werden kann.
> .



Beim Aal hatte ich noch nie ein Problem mit der Bißerkennung mit Monofiler, im Gegenteil. Ein Problem sind kleinste Butts Stinte, Krabben. Wer aber ohnehin regelmäßig die Wattwürmer prüft, hat damit auch keine Probleme. Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass Geflochtene diese Problemchen lösen könnte, schließlich ist, wie schon angesprochen, der Wellengang auch noch da.

Bedenke allerdings: Ich bin Geflochtener gegenüber kritisch eingestellt, nutze sie selber nur in einem einzigen Angelbereich, das ist die schwerere Wobbler/Jerkerei.

Warum ich das bin? Es wird überall geschrieben und erzählt man bräuchte die bessere "Bißerkennung", den "direkten Kontakt zum Köder", die (scheinbar) dünnere Hauptschnur. Dabei hat die ebenso ihre Nachteile wie Monofile, sie ist z.B. immer rauer, was die Wurfweite einschränkt, sie ist sehr gut unter Wasser zu sehen, sie zersetzt sich (Vermutung meinerseits) deutlich langsamer wie Monofile, weil sie weicher ist, vertüddelt sie sich auch gerne, sie ist weniger abriebfest.. und beim dem ewigen Argument bezüglich der Bißerkennung/Kontakt zum Fisch frage ich mich immer, ob all diejenigen, die das schreiben, je Monofile mit heutigen Ruten ausprobiert haben.

Hänger lösen ist auch kein Argument, übliche 0,28er-0,30er Monofile hat schon eine Tragkraft von 7-8kg, das reicht zum Haken aufbiegen, außer man verwendet ultragehärtetes Dickdrahtzeug.


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Purist schrieb:


> übliche 0,28er-0,30er Monofile hat schon eine Tragkraft von 7-8kg, das reicht zum Haken aufbiegen, außer man verwendet ultragehärtetes Dickdrahtzeug.



Es geht sogar noch dünner. Ich fische eine 0.22er mit bereits ~7 kg. Und ja! Es reicht vollkommen um 99% der Hänger wieder freizubekommen. Und der Rest sitzt so bombenfest, dass auch geflochtene...oder spätestens die Rute kapitulieren #q:vik:


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Wieviel brauchst du denn?


Moinsen, auf meine Spule passen auf 0,40/ 320m. Ich bräuchte also um die 550m.



Purist schrieb:


> Beim Aal hatte ich noch nie ein Problem mit der Bißerkennung mit Monofiler, im Gegenteil. Ein Problem sind kleinste Butts Stinte, Krabben. Wer aber ohnehin regelmäßig die Wattwürmer prüft, hat damit auch keine Probleme. Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass Geflochtene diese Problemchen lösen könnte, schließlich ist, wie schon angesprochen, der Wellengang auch noch da.
> 
> Bedenke allerdings: Ich bin Geflochtener gegenüber kritisch eingestellt, nutze sie selber nur in einem einzigen Angelbereich, das ist die schwerere Wobbler/Jerkerei.
> 
> Warum ich das bin? Es wird überall geschrieben und erzählt man bräuchte die bessere "Bißerkennung", den "direkten Kontakt zum Köder", die (scheinbar) dünnere Hauptschnur. Dabei hat die ebenso ihre Nachteile wie Monofile, sie ist z.B. immer rauer, was die Wurfweite einschränkt, sie ist sehr gut unter Wasser zu sehen, sie zersetzt sich (Vermutung meinerseits) deutlich langsamer wie Monofile, weil sie weicher ist, vertüddelt sie sich auch gerne, sie ist weniger abriebfest.. und beim dem  Argument bezüglich der Bißerkennung/Kontakt zum Fisch frage ich mich immer, ob all diejenigen, die das schreiben, je Monofile mit heutigen Ruten ausprobiert haben.
> 
> Hänger lösen ist auch kein Argument, übliche 0,28er-0,30er Monofile hat schon eine Tragkraft von 7-8kg, das reicht zum Haken aufbiegen, außer man verwendet ultragehärtetes Dickdrahtzeug.


Ist eine Überlegung wert.

Gruß P


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



phreak schrieb:


> Moinsen, auf meine Spule passen auf 0,40/ 320m. Ich bräuchte also um die 400m.



Wieviel der Schnur nutzt du aktiv beim Angeln? Bzw. wo angelst du? Ich persönlich finde die meisten Brandungsrollen für die deutsche Ostsee etwas überdimensioniert |kopfkrat Was soll ich mit 300-400m Sehne, wenn ich nur um die 100m und weniger werfe. |kopfkrat Dazu noch Reserven für Hänger und extreme Fluchten, dann liege ich bei aktiv 150-200m und 10m dicke Schlagschnur habe ich auch noch. Also wenn du -wie ich- nicht die volle Rollenladung brauchst, würde ich dir ein Backing mit einer sehr einfachen billigen und DICKEN Mono empfehlen und dann deine 200...300m Schnur, die du verwenden möchtest. :m


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Wieviel der Schnur nutzt du aktiv beim Angeln? Bzw. wo angelst du? Ich persönlich finde die meisten Brandungsrollen für die deutsche Ostsee etwas überdimensioniert |kopfkrat Was soll ich mit 300-400m Sehne, wenn ich nur um die 100m und weniger werfe. |kopfkrat Dazu noch Reserven für Hänger und extreme Fluchten, dann liege ich bei aktiv 150-200m und 10m dicke Schlagschnur habe ich auch noch. Also wenn du -wie ich- nicht die volle Rollenladung brauchst, würde ich dir ein Backing mit einer sehr einfachen billigen und DICKEN Mono empfehlen und dann deine 200...300m Schnur, die du verwenden möchtest. :m


Ich würde tendenziell immer unterfüttern. Wobei Monofile nicht besonders teuer ist. Von daher spielt es für mich keine ROLLE ob 400/500m. 
Die Größe der Rolle hat ja zum einen den Vorteil, dass du durch die Dicke Spule westentlich mehr Schnur einziehen kannst. Sonst kurbelst du dich dumm und dusselig. 
Gruß P


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Was spricht dann gegen die 350m Schnurspule ? 

Joa das mit dem "totkurbeln" halte ich für nebensächlich. Man holt ja nicht wie beim Spinnfischen x mal pro Minute ein. Da macht mir das Kurbeln nichts aus :m


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Was spricht dann gegen die 350m Schnurspule ?
> 
> Joa das mit dem "totkurbeln" halte ich für nebensächlich. Man holt ja nicht wie beim Spinnfischen x mal pro Minute ein. Da macht mir das Kurbeln nichts aus :m



Ich hatte das entsprechende Posting editiert. Ich benötige um die 550m Schnur. Na ja, wenn du da evtl an eine Muschelbank anstoßen solltest, macht es schon Sinn, einen stärkeren Schnureinzug zu haben. Abe DAS spielt hier keine Rolle. 

Gruß P


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

ich fische mono um 0.35, da ich multi angle.

nehme eher billige schnur, die ich entsprechend haeufiger wechsle.


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Bei mir ist es die Stroft ABR in 0,28-0,35mm je nach Gegebenheit. Geflochtene mag ich nicht wenn die Wellen von der Seite kommen.


----------



## gdno

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Also ich persönlich schwöre auf Geflochtene, und zwar pur also ohne Schlagschnur.
Und zwar schlicht und einfach aus dem Grund das sich Mono für mich beim werfen anfühlt wie ein Gummiband. Dadurch werfe ich mit Geflecht gute 25m im Schnitt weiter als mit Mono.
Andere Vorteile hat die Geflochtene für mich nicht gegenüber der Mono ist aber in den meisten Situationen ebenbürtig.


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

@gdno
ich wohne um's eck

lass uns mal einen auswerfen, du statio und geflecht, ich multi und mono.


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hi, ich habe mir mal ganz spontan die Berkley Pro Spec http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/angeln/angelschnuere-3/monofile-schnuere-1/berkley-pro-spec-schnur/detail.jsf?reset=0 bestellt und werde diese mal testen und berichten. Ich denke bei 0,36 auf 1000m ist das doch ein fairer Preis. Ich finde die Schnurdicke zwar etwas stark gewählt aber mir ist es lieber so, als das ich auf Platte bei einer 0,30er diese unterfüttern muss und dann noch mit einer Schlagschnur versehen muss.


----------



## gdno

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



hydrophil schrieb:


> @gdno
> ich wohne um's eck
> 
> lass uns mal einen auswerfen, du statio und geflecht, ich multi und mono.


 

können wir beizeiten gerne mal machen^^:vik:
auch wenn sich die angaben auf "mein" werfen beziehen.
habs extra mal ausgewertet, habe je 20 würfe mit mono und geflecht gemacht und wie gesagt am ende der Auswertung war ich mit geflecht gut 25m weiter im durchschnitt.
Abgesehen davon muss ich erst noch bisschen üben|rolleyes
habe zuletzt vor zwei jahren in der Brandung gestanden^^ aber nächste Woche geht's wieder hoch:vik::k


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Wäre ja interessant, wenn ihr hier über eure Ergebnisse berichten würdet. Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Schnur und dann geht's zum testen.
Welche Schnurmarken benutzt ihr denn so? 

Gruß P


----------



## gdno

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

ich verwende hauptsächlich 3 verschiedene schnüre
corastrong zoom7
whiplash
spiderwire

bin mit allen sehr zufrieden

derzeit taste ich mich an die nanofil ran, mal schauen wie die sich so schlägt, im Süßwasser bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



gdno schrieb:


> ich verwende hauptsächlich 3 verschiedene schnüre
> corastrong zoom7
> whiplash
> spiderwire
> 
> bin mit allen sehr zufrieden
> 
> derzeit taste ich mich an die nanofil ran, mal schauen wie die sich so schlägt, im Süßwasser bin ich sehr zufrieden



Unterfütterst du die Nanofile noch?

Gruß P


----------



## gdno

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

natürlich
immer soweit das ich etwa 250m nanofil drauf kriege, also für die Brandung im Süßwasser reichen mir 150m


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin,

ich benutze schon seit Jahren getapertes Monofil von Dega von 

0,33 auf 0,57 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Schnurbrüche (außer 

einen selbstverschuldeten:q) hatte ich nicht. Mit der Wurfweite bin

ich zufrieden - hab aber keinen Vergleich mit geflochtener.

Gruss
Henryk


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hab mir jetzt zum testen die getaperte von DEGA in .28-.60 geholt werd die demnächst mal aufspulen.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

...schreib doch dann mal wie du sie findest - dass man keinen Knoten zur Schlagschnur hat empfinde ich als großen Vorteil. So sorgfältig man den auch bindet hab ich immer das Gefühl die Schnur  macht an der Stelle beim rauswerfen ne (Millisekunde) Pause.

Gruss
Henryk


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

... viel schlimmer finde ich, dass der knoten dreck faengt ....


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich teste jetzt gerade die Quantum Quattron PT Salsa. 

Gruß P


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



hydrophil schrieb:


> ... viel schlimmer finde ich, dass der knoten dreck faengt ....



... Oh ja - das ist auch nervig|evil:


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Mit dem Bericht wird es noch bisschen dauern ^^ Ich verangel erstmal die Reste meiner alten Schnur :m


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Geflochtene bekommt noch eine Chance. Was haltet ihr von der Whiplash Pro Crystal von Berkley in 0.06 , Senshu Bloody Red in 0.14 oder der Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid in 0.14? Jemand gute (oder schlechte) Erfahrungen mit diesen Schnüren gemacht ?


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Aardaaroth schrieb:


> Geflochtene bekommt noch eine Chance. Was haltet ihr von der Whiplash Pro Crystal von Berkley in 0.06 , Senshu Bloody Red in 0.14 oder der Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid in 0.14? Jemand gute (oder schlechte) Erfahrungen mit diesen Schnüren gemacht ?




Die Spiderwire ist mittlerweile meine Standardwahl zumindest beim beim Gufieren und Pilken vom Boot. Allerdings in rot oder gelb. Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und lange Haltbarkeit. Kann ich empfehlen. 

Whiplash Pro hatte ich vor Jahren eine Rollenfüllung zum Spinnfischen und fand den "Sound" im Spitzenring beim Einkurbeln recht laut. 

Kann man gar nicht oft genug darauf hinweisen:
Geflochtene immer nach gewünschter Tragkraft auswählen, nicht nach angeblichem Durchmesser. 
Feeling zwischen den Fingern sollte Dir sympathisch sein, da tickt jeder anders. 

Viel Spaß, Carsten


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Da ich überwiegend an Stränden mit Mischgrund angle und rauhes Wetter bevorzugt auswähle bin ich nach einigen Versuchen mit Geflochtener wieder zurück zur Mono-Keule. 

Vor einem Jahr bin ich auf folgendes Fabrikat gestoßen, welches sich wirklich von den anderen Produkten abhebt:

Haruna CLIMAX SURF LINE

Sehr abriebfest, wenig Dehnung, sehr salzwasserresistent, hohe Tragkraft, preisliches Mittelfeld unter den Keulenschnüren.

Sie fühlt sich sehr glatt an und behält lange die Farben, welche sich sehr gut voneinander abheben. Auch im dunkeln mit der Taschenlampe gut zu sehen, besonders die weiße Spitze.

Kommt selten bei mir vor, dass ich kein Haar in der Suppe finde, aber diese Schnur erfüllt tatsächlich alle meine Anforderungen an eine perfekte Keulenschnur.


----------



## Rotauge

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Nun ja, ist das mit der Bisserkennung so ein Unterschied? Steige demnächst definitiv mit dem Brandungsangeln ein und finanziell macht es schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Das muss schon gut überlegt sein.

Monofil oder geflochten?


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Nun ja, ist das mit der Bisserkennung so ein Unterschied? Steige demnächst definitiv mit dem Brandungsangeln ein und finanziell macht es schon einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Das muss schon gut überlegt sein.
> 
> Monofil oder geflochten?




Mein Tipp: Gerade als Einsteiger ersteinmal mit Monofiler üben. Oder viel Lehrgeld zahlen...

Eine gute 33er Keulenschnur, ca. 8 - 10 € Anschaffungspreis, ermöglicht knotenloses Fischen. Das bedeutet weniger Kraut in der Schnur und weniger Abrisse beim Werfen. Wenn man nach jedem Angeln gründlich mit lauwarmem Leitungswasser spült und keinen Hänger hat, hält dass ca. 15 bis 20 mal losgehen, bis die Schnur spröde wird.

Mono mit Schlagschnur ist zwar sehr viel günstiger, aber meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich höhere Schnurbruchgefahr, sprich 5 bis 10 mal losgehen. Dann sind natürlich auch Blei und Vorfach weg, wenn man nicht konsequent die Schnur vorher auswechselt.

Bisserkennung mit Geflochtener ist WESENTLICH deutlicher, aber jeden Zupfer zu sehen spielt in der Brandung eine nicht so wichtige Rolle. Eher wird zu früh angeschlagen. Eine Kontrolle (Köder erneuern) alle 20 - 30 Minuten ist da wichtiger.

Bei "dickem" Wasser haut sich ein hungriger Dorsch oder Plattfisch den Köder in der Regel tief rein und schlägt sich meist selbst durch das schwere Brandungsblei an. Diese Bisse sind mit ein wenig Erfahrung leicht zu erkennen und von Wellen und Wind zu unterscheiden.

Viel Spaß beim Einstieg in eine spannende und herausfordernde Art der Angelei!

Carsten


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Gerade als Einsteiger ersteinmal mit Monofiler üben.
> 
> Gehe ich voll und ganz mit!
> 
> Bisserkennung mit Geflochtener ist WESENTLICH deutlicher,
> 
> Da würde ich dir, besonders bei Anfängern, widersprechen wollen. Man merkt bei geflochtener Schnur JEDE Welle in der Spitze, die ununterbrochen wackelt und es erfordert schon einiges an Erfahrung nicht jedesmal bei einer größeren Welle anzuschlagen, weil man den vermeintlichen Fisch am Haken wähnt. Wenn man einen Blick dafür entwickelt hat, was Welle und was Fisch ist, dann sieht das vielleicht anders aus. :m
> Bei "dickem" Wasser haut sich ein hungriger Dorsch oder Plattfisch den Köder in der Regel tief rein und schlägt sich meist selbst durch das schwere Brandungsblei an. Diese Bisse sind mit ein wenig Erfahrung leicht zu erkennen und von Wellen und Wind zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Ja, wenn sie richtig beißen, dann merkt man das auf jedenfall. Auch an Mono. Bei einem 40er Dorsch biegt sich die Spitze dann gerne mal blitzartig um 20-40 cm nach unten. Nur die Platten sind da wechselhafter meiner Erfahrung nach. Entweder rucken sie ordentlich rein, oder sie verhalten sich so still, dass man die 35er Scholle erst beim Kontrolleinholen merkt. :m


 
Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Einstieg und Dick Fisch :vik: Am Dienstag gehts bei mir wieder los auf Dorsch#6


----------



## Rotauge

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Eigentlich tendierte ich auch zur monofilen Schnur, dann kamen aber wieder Argumente für die Geflochtene.

Also ich denke mal, das ich bei der Keulenschnur nicht allzuviel falsch machen kann. Wechseln kann ich in der nächsten Saison dann immer noch.

Danke für die guten Wünsche.


----------



## Eike82

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Meine erste Keulenschnur hat 14 Jahre durchgehalten, nach einem Abreißer durch Hänger am Grund habe ich sie im gleichen Urlaub noch zum Pilkern benutzt und nun durch eine neue Keulenschnur ausgetauscht. Ich bleibe bei der Keule ...


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel Tragkraft die DEGA TAPERLINE 0,28-0.60 hat? ;+


----------



## gdno

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

soooo, Urlaub abgeschlossen und nanofil in der Brandung getestet,
getestet: berkley nanofil 0.28mm Tragkraft 18kg?
Fazit
nach mehreren probewürfen um die schnur sauber zu verlegen voll durchgezogen.
wurfweite im gleichen Bereich wie mit normaler geflochtener allerdings etwas weniger schnurbogen bei Seitenwind.
knotenfestigkeit war top
lautes schnurgeräusch in den ringen
alles in allem eine gute schnur für alle die gerne mit geflecht angeln


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



gdno schrieb:


> soooo, Urlaub abgeschlossen und nanofil in der Brandung getestet,
> getestet: berkley nanofil 0.28mm Tragkraft 18kg?
> Fazit
> nach mehreren probewürfen um die schnur sauber zu verlegen voll durchgezogen.
> wurfweite im gleichen Bereich wie mit normaler geflochtener allerdings etwas weniger schnurbogen bei Seitenwind.
> knotenfestigkeit war top
> lautes schnurgeräusch in den ringen
> alles in allem eine gute schnur für alle die gerne mit geflecht angeln



Kostenpunkt? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdno

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

ojeee, hab die geschenkt bekommen aber der preis dürfte sich googeln lassen.....


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo....,
ich kann euch keine Schnur empfehlen, möchte aber mal kurz meine Erfahrungen posten:
Bis Dato habe ich immer mit Mono oder geflochtene + Schlagschnur (ca. 15 - 20 Meter) am Meer geangelt.

Dieses Jahr fing ich echt am Meer an zu grinsen, weil ....
viel Kraut an der Küste war.
Die beangelten Küstenabschnitte waren diesmal sehr Steinreich, so das ich vorsichtshalber vor dem Blei immer einen Bleilifter montierte.

- Also ausgeworfen
- Eingeholt (mit oder ohne Tier)
- Das Blei wurde durch den Lifter auch an die Oberfläche gehoben.
- Kraut kam in den Knoten der Schlagschnur und am Spitzenring war dann erst mal Stopp.
- Die Bleie sanken dann wieder nach unten (natürlich genau in die 15 Meter entfernt beginnende Steinlinie). 
- Kraut vom Spitzenring entfernt und versucht weiter einzukurbeln.
- Das Blei klemmte dann fest, der Lifter gab es dann frei und ich konnte weiter einkurbeln.
- neues Blei drangemacht und wieder gleiches Spiel

Also ca pro Wurf ein Blei, bei 2 Angeln.
Nach dem 8. Bleiverlust bin ich dann meist ziemlich unter Druck nach Hause gewackelt (von gehen konnte keine Rede mehr sein, mein Adrenalinspiegel war echt grenzwertig).#q#q#q
Dieses Spiel wiederholte sich fast jeden Tag (20 Tage) und Bleie kaufte ich nur noch im Dutzend.|gr:

Ein Stellenwechsel war auch aussichtslos, da die Algen an der ganzen Küste waren. 

Ab Herbst werde ich nun auf die Keulenschnur von Climax umsteigen. Tests mit einer komplett dickeren Schnur einzuwerfen, brachten leider nicht die erwünschte Wurfweite und ein Vorfachwechsel brachte auch keine Besserung, da das Problem ja vor dem Vorfach war.

Ach ja, meine Meinung noch:
Zum richtigen Brandungsangeln ist geflochtene Schnur echt zu teuer (weil zu empfindlich), auch wenn man damit ein paar Meter weiter auswerfen könnte. Aber wer schon Porsche fährt, der mag sie auch verwenden (ich fahre halt nur Opel).

Wichtiger als die Schnur, ist vielmehr die richtige Wurftechnik. Wer mit Mono nicht weit einwerfen kann, der wird es mit geflochtener auch nicht schaffen. Wer den Kauf nur wegen dieser Probleme beabsichtigt, ist mit einem Katapult besser beraten (ist aber wohl an den meisten Küsten verboten). 
Unterschiede in der Dehnung zwischen guter Mono- und geflochtener Schnur sind auch so marginal gering, das man diese auch nicht beachten muss (sofern man keine 0815 Mono aufspult). Ich habe auch schon im Angelladen Monos in der Hand gehabt, die eher an Gummis für den Haushalt erinnerten als an Angelschnüre.

PS.: |smlove2:Und haut mich jetzt bitte nicht zu fest, ich habe hier nur mal meine rein persönliche Meinung gepostet.|smlove2:

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Aardaaroth

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Ra.T schrieb:


> - Kraut kam in den Knoten der Schlagschnur und am Spitzenring war dann erst mal Stopp.


 
moin ^^ was hast du für einen verbindungsknoten benutzt ? ich hatte noch nie problem mit kraut dass mir den spitzenring blockiert hat #6. entweder fiel es beim einholen ab oder wurde dreist am spitzenring über den knoten geschoben. ich verwende einen ziemlich lang gebundenen albright mit vorbindung ( http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_vari.htm)


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

@ Ralf: Das beschriebene Szenario kenne ich auch. In Jugendzeiten haben wir ja nur mit Schlagschnur gefischt.
Mögliche Abhilfen: 1. Schlagschnur kürzen, also so kurz, dass in Wurfposition nur vier Wicklungen Schlagschnur auf der Spule sind. Schlagschnurknoten muss unterhalb der Wicklungen liegen, damit nichts hakt beim Wurf.

2. Je steiler die Rute gehalten wird, umso schwerer gleitet der Knoten (besonders mit Kraut) durch den Spitzenring. Zusätzlich werden viele Ruten heute mit (wie ich finde) zu kleinen Spitzenringen angeboten. Lowrider-Beringung ist auch deswegen schon wieder out... 
Deswegen auf den letzten 40 Metern Rutenspitze absenken und somit den Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur vergrößern, so auf 100 Grad. Kommt dann der Knoten mit Kraut in Sicht, kann der Fisch mit Welle (und notfalls einigen Schritten rückwärts) sicher an Land geslippt werden.

Die Keule von Climax gibt es sogar in 0.37 auf 0.60! Da werde ich mir kommende Saison mal 2 Spulen für die harten Einsätze klarmachen. Habe das bisher mit durchgehender 0.50er gelöst, geht auch, aber da ist für mich aus Sicherheitsgründen Schluss bei 200 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Bei Sturm ist mir das mittlerweile zu wenig.

@ Aardaaroth: Top Knoten. #6

Kraut ist aber nicht gleich Kraut. Diese fiesen, pinseligen Rotalgen machen zum Teil auch ohne Knoten schon Einholpausen mit Pulen notwendig. Seegras und Blasentang läßt sich ja meist beim Einholen von der Spitze schütteln.

Leute, nur noch zwei Monate, dann könnte es schon wieder in der Brandung richtig Spaß machen...

Petri, C.


----------



## phreak

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hey, vielen Dank für eure Berichte und Erfahrungen. Das eine oder andere nehme ich dankend an. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydrophil

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

oder man nimmt halt gleich nen richtig guten knoten her:

http://www.henry-gilbey.com/photo_essays/the_best_braid_to_fluoro_knot_i_know

das ding tut excellent, nutzt mir nur was beim spinnfischen, denn in der brandung fische ich mono/mono mit entsprechend ueppigen knoten.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



hydrophil schrieb:


> oder man nimmt halt gleich nen richtig guten knoten her:
> 
> http://www.henry-gilbey.com/photo_essays/the_best_braid_to_fluoro_knot_i_know
> 
> das ding tut excellent, nutzt mir nur was beim spinnfischen, denn in der brandung fische ich mono/mono mit entsprechend ueppigen knoten.




Sieht sehr gut aus, werde ich probieren. Danke für den Post.

#6C.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ein entscheidender Faktor wurde bisher gar nicht angesprochen. Gerade unerfahrene Brandungsangler haben bei geflochtener Schnur oft Fehlbiss auf Fehlbiss. Das liegt an der fehlenden Dehnung der Geflochtenen. 

Geflochtene sollte deswegen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn es die Umstände erfordern und wenn man damit umzugehen weiß.

Ich verwende in der Regel 0,28-0,30er Monofile und als Schlagschnur eine Geflochtene in ca. 2-3facher Rutenlänge. 

Die geflochtene Schlagschnur gleitet besser durch die Rutenringe als dicke Monofile und der Schlagschnurknoten ist schön dünn.

Bei hängerträchtigem Grund in Ufernähe und starkem auflandigem Wind, wenn also der Fisch direkt zwischen den Steinen in 20-50m Entfernung vom Ufer jagt, dann verwende ich dickere Monofile (0,40er).


----------



## Gismoo

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich Fahre nächste Woche das erste mal zum Brandungsangeln und habe von einem Kunden noch 0,40er Mono  bekommen in sehr guter Qualität ( Kunde ist Schnurhersteller) meint Ihr ich kann die nehmen oder doch lieber was dünneres drauf ?
Brauche ich da dann auch ne Schlagschnur ?


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo gismo, grundsätzlich ist eine 40er fischbar, bis 140 gr sollte das ohne schlagschnur funktionieren. Aber es geht viel Wurfweite verloren. Über das Optimum wurde auf den vorherigen Seiten viel geschrieben. 

Viel Erfolg beim Brandeln. 

C.


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin moin. Spult ihr unter die getapte schnur noch mono?


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



fredlabosch schrieb:


> Moin moin. Spult ihr unter die getapte schnur noch mono?



Wenn ich die Spule nicht voll bekomme, unterfüttere ich..........
Allerdings passen auf meinen Spulen deutlich mehr asl z.B. 220m Keulenschnur.....

gruß degl


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Genau das war auch meine sorge


----------



## fredlabosch

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Stört der Knoten denn nicht beim werfen?  Gruß fredlabosch


----------



## degl

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



fredlabosch schrieb:


> Stört der Knoten denn nicht beim werfen?  Gruß fredlabosch



Ich mach immer ein Stück Tesafilm drüber und spul dann die Keulenschnur auf........nein, der Knoten stört dann nicht mehr.....

gruß degl


----------



## doc040

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich benutze überwiegend monofile Keulenschnur,wo ich die Keule abschneide! Denn ich fische mit einer 0,75mm Schlagschnur. Monofil hat weniger Schnurbogen, ist ruhiger in der Welle, und die Bissanzeige ist auch okay! Geflochtene nehme ich nur noch selten, und wenn dann bei ganz ruhigen Wetter. Bei Krautgang, ist die monofile im Vorteil!


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich nehme auch nur noch Keulenschnur. Diese wenn's machbar ist in Multicolor.
Dazu nehm ich noch eine Spule Tapertips für alle Fälle mit, falls die Keule mal abreißt.


----------



## Sandbank

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Habe hier grad mitgelesen, weil willi was schrieb.

Ehm, fahr dieses Jahr nochmal hoch und möchte diese Keulenschnur testen. (Bisher gelbe, preiswerte Mono 0.35 genutzt).
Jedoch fand ich trotz Nachlesen noch nicht -die angeblich Beste- Keulenschnur und einen Versandhändler bräuchte ich dann auch noch...

Habt ihr mal nen heissen Tipp, gern auch per PN?

Also ein Versandhändler der im Zubehörbereich Brandungsangeln 
( Fertigvorfächer, Schnur, Blei) up to date ist. Ruten/Rollen und andere 
" Hardware" habe ich bereits, kein Bedarf.

Danke!

Edit: Schnurproblem ist erstmal gelöst, bitte keine PN mehr!


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Sandbank schrieb:


> Habe hier grad mitgelesen, weil willi was schrieb.
> 
> Ehm, fahr dieses Jahr nochmal hoch und möchte diese Keulenschnur testen. (Bisher gelbe, preiswerte Mono 0.35 genutzt).
> Jedoch fand ich trotz Nachlesen noch nicht -die angeblich Beste- Keulenschnur und einen Versandhändler bräuchte ich dann auch noch...
> 
> Habt ihr mal nen heissen Tipp, gern auch per PN?
> 
> Also ein Versandhändler der im Zubehörbereich Brandungsangeln
> ( Fertigvorfächer, Schnur, Blei) up to date ist. Ruten/Rollen und andere
> " Hardware" habe ich bereits, kein Bedarf.
> 
> Danke!



Kann ich leider nicht mit dienen. #c
Ich hol meine immer beim örtlichen Moritz, der hat verschiedene zur Auswahl und da deck ich mich für gewöhnlich ein.


----------



## Sandbank

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hol meine immer beim örtlichen Moritz, der hat verschiedene zur Auswahl und da deck ich mich für gewöhnlich ein.



Was steht denn auf deiner Keulenschnur drauf? 
Eventuell such ich mir nach dem/deinem Namen einen Online-Versand. (Im flachen Hinterland bei mir, legt sich der Händler sowas nicht in die Regale...)

Wie gesagt, soll nicht auf Werbung hinauslaufen, daher gern auch per Foren PN.

Edit: Schnurproblem gelöst, bitte keine PN mehr!


----------



## Windelwilli

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich nehm eigentlich immer diese hier wenn vorrätig.

http://www.nordmeer-handel.de//prod...-Meter.html/XTCsid/ied90738uoati270p17u5sfue7

Vom Durchmesser her aber etwas stärker, da darf es bei mir schon 30-33er Durchmesser sein.

Ob die nun gut ist oder nicht...keine Ahnung.
Nach einer Saison wird die sowieso getauscht.


----------



## Sandbank

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ah, ok. Danke für diesen ersten Hinweis!

Nun, meine Saison besteht aus wenigen Einsätzen. Danach wird dunkel gelagert oder selten illegal im Süßwasser eingesetzt.
Ob Keulenschnüre auch 2-3 Jahre halten(natürlich mit Kontrolle! )
...hm

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, Schnur kommt.


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich fische zwei Spulen 0,40er durchgehend und zwei Spulen mit 0,28-0,58er Keule auf meinen Shimano´s. 

Da ich immer versuche mit der Nase im Wind zu fischen hab ich meist die 0,40er durchgehend drauf. Langt dicke wenn man einigermaßen werfen kann und die Fische beißen bei guten Bedingungen gaaaaanz weit vorne.

Vorteil: keine Krautprobleme, sehr robust
Nachteil: etwas weniger Wurfweite aber das ist im Wind egal!

Bei Ententeich die Keule für mehr Weite.


Grüße

David


----------



## Tino

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich habe vor 7 Jahren das Brandungsangeln aufgegeben und nutzte damals die Daiwa Tournament Fluor Monofil (gelb) aus Schottland. 
Mein damaliger Händler hatte sie. 

Diese Saison fang ich wieder mit meiner großen Leidenschaft an und hab mir die gleiche Schnur wieder bestellt. 
Diese in 0,31 mit nem Tapertip davor hat sich bei mir bestens bewährt. 
Als Knoten nutze ich den Blutknoten. 
Sehr schmal und null Wiederstand in den Ringen. Zumindest höre ich ihn nicht. 
Knotenfestigkeit und Abrieb sind auch sehr gut. 
Bei Kraut hatte ich schon damals keine bemerkenswerten Probleme. 
Außerdem ist die Daiwa Schnur dazu noch recht günstig , bei sehr guter Qualität. 

1320 m für nicht ganz 19€


----------



## doc040

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo Tino,wenn du die daiwa Schnur gut findest,dann probiert mal die Sakuma nite cristal aus,die geht besser in die Strecklage,tun sich preislich nichts,aber die Sakuma kommt besser durch die Ringe. Wird nicht umsonst beim Tournament Casting benutzt. Da ich Sie auch selber oft in der Brandung gefischt habe,weiss ich wovon ich spreche. Die Daiwa habe ich auch,kringelt aber mehr. MFG doc 040


----------



## Tino

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Die Daiwa hat sich, zumindest damals, nicht geklingelt.
Die jetzige wird am Freitag ihre Taufe erfahren, genau wie meine neuen Ruten und Rollen.
Ich hoffe das die "neue" Daiwa genauso gut ist wie es die alte war.
Mit der war ich zu 1000% zufrieden.

Danke für den Tipp Doc

Werde berichten  wie sich die neue gemacht hat.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hier nur kurz mein Fazit zur neuen Daiwa Tournament Fluor Monofil aus England. ( Da bekam ich sie)

Wirft sich sehr gut, ist leise und spult sich sehr gut auf. 
Knoten lässt sie sich auch sehr gut. (Blutknoten mit nem Tapertip)

Für mich alles top


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Welche Schnur verwendet Ihr zum Brandungsangeln?*

Kennt jemand die Sufix Ultra Supreme Schnur 0,35mm-8Kg? Ist die zu empfehlen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------

